# New CCW laws in ND.



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Anyone else notice the article in the Forum about the new concealed carry laws in ND? Thoughts?

Forgot to add link:

http://www.inforum.com/event/article/id/248494/


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

http://www.ag.nd.gov/bci/CW/CW.htm

I just found that while trying to find more information about it. I wonder when this legislation was passed? I hadn't heard about this before today. I wonder when the class 1 classes will start and how much extra current permit holders are going to have to fork over to go to a class 1.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

ac700wildcat said:


> http://www.ag.nd.gov/bci/CW/CW.htm
> 
> I just found that while trying to find more information about it. I wonder when this legislation was passed? I hadn't heard about this before today. I wonder when the class 1 classes will start and how much extra current permit holders are going to have to fork over to go to a class 1.


I heard $45, but dont quote me.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

barebackjack said:


> ac700wildcat said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ag.nd.gov/bci/CW/CW.htm
> ...


ND law states that they will not be allowed to charge over 50.00 for the class according to the ND web site that I listed above.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

you'll lose reciprocity with 2 states by not having the class 1.. sad thing is, 25 years ago, or whenever it was, when I got my ccw, you did take a proficiency test. I think they dropped it about 5 years ago, and we won't get grandfathered in. Well, 2 states isn't so bad.. but the renewal fee is $45.! I remember when it was $2. Makes the Utah permit look pretty good at $10.00 every 5 years. And right now, it'll be month before you'll get to take a class 1 class, no one is certified to give it, and with all the requirements, I doubt very many will be picking up the class 1 instructor rating. why go through all the hastle when you can charge the same for a class 2?


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

It would be beyond convenient if MN would give reciprocity to the class 1 license. It also seems to me that the majority of guys who give the test would not have too tough of a time getting certified or maybe certified already. There are a lot of classes avaialable with the profeciency test already. This really benefits those of us border residents. The fee would be worth it to me, I do wish it was $2 still :beer:


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Nobody is saying that you have to upgrade your license, the class 2 will still be viable. The instructors have to go through a three day training in order to get certified to teach the class for the class 1. The new license will be good for 5 years insted of 3.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

If we can pick up MN I'd probably do it, otherwise I have no need.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

That is why I have the ND and Utah CCW's.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

That is entirely up to Minnesota,,,they are still holding that whole hunting deal against us(ND)


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Um...

What?

I will revert to the great Billy Madison movie...

And I quote...

"What you just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I've ever heard. At no point were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it."

End quote

Good luck with that rationality.

Gunny


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

You forget easily


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

And apparently you hold onto the past too much. Just another start to the fantastic and always interesting R/NR cat fights. Also I would venture to say most Minnesotans are over that, and have moved on. May I suggest doing the same...

To learn more about this world of hunting from people that live and breath the comradery of waterfowl hunting is why we all look at this site. I don't know you personally, but I know we could sit in a blind and chat like old friends, probably even tip a barley pop or 2, specifically because we ARE waterfowlers.
Also, I'm sure you are a good guy. Afterall, you are on NoDak. But the bashing must stop!

Can I get an Amen! :lol:

Gunny :wink:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Lets stay on topic folks.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

I apologize. It wont happen again. It was my fault for going off topic, but damn...


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Why doesn't Minnesota allow reciprocity, there must be some unknown reason?


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Because Minnesota is the land of 10,000 laws. And laws for laws. :eyeroll:

And it won't change with franken in office.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> Why doesn't Minnesota allow reciprocity, there must be some unknown reason?


Cause the legislators in St. Paul think we are a bunch of ******** that might come over and shoot up the place if they let us carry.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

*** Rant edited by me ***

Again, stay on topic.

MSG Rude.


----------

